# Archives: November POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for November photo of the month here!... The POTM competition NOW HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of NOVEMBER in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## abraxas

Abandoned Building in Huge Field - by newrmdmike


----------



## lostprophet

Pushkar Fair: the kids by Mansi


----------



## megapaws

Ancient Bristlecone Pine Forest image #1 by Woodsac


----------



## Arch

^ :thumbup: 

Natural Light #1 By mohain


----------



## LaFoto

OK, second photo from *Mansi*'s series on *Pushkar Fair, Rajastan* to be nominated (or better said: her *Photo 3* in that thread):





http://static.flickr.com/107/287662357_608f88af7d_o.jpg


----------



## EBphotography

Sierra Green (IR) by Woodsac.


----------



## LaFoto

*Mohain*, _Ashridge Forest,_ PHOTO 3:


----------



## woodsac

Barcelona Airport by *ozzono





*


----------



## Arch

The most beautiful golden light! #4 by Silverpenguin


----------



## EBphotography

3 Washington DC Shots from this Weekend #2 - cash70


----------



## danalec99

I am a Photojournalist, _by JAesy_


----------



## chris82

Bengal tigger by clarkkent


----------



## Claff

#1 of "city lights and more" by carish1


----------



## Puscas

*Wait, wait, wait.. And now run!* by Emayd








pascal


----------



## Chiller

This is a framer...:thumbup: 
Evolution....by Woodsac


----------



## abraxas

sausmatoe
Australian Sunrise


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Arbour by Mohain:


----------



## lostprophet

* 	And yet MORE autumn colours! *by LaFoto


----------



## lostprophet

Dedocated to Red X again by LaFoto


----------



## danalec99

My gray, gray Chicago day... _by core_17_


----------



## sthvtsh

By *anua*:


----------



## sthvtsh

By *anua*:


----------



## sthvtsh

Grave by *negative* :


----------



## abraxas

Woodsac - Day at the Races #2


----------



## oldnavy170

A Family Portrait by Bitteraspects:


----------



## oldnavy170

Babies Everywhere by Tinacolada:


----------



## Mr Avid

"Eagle In Flight" by rwebbart


----------



## Mohain

sweet light No. 5 from Sir Raymondo...


----------



## Claff

#1 of "Air show pics!!!" by black_z


----------



## Digital Matt

Lots of great work here


----------



## sthvtsh

How are the photos selected? Do we vote?


Carish1 and Woodsac are amazing, wow. o_o


----------



## Digital Matt

There will be a voting thread after the nominations are through.


----------



## Mohain

The fifth one from Woody this month ...

*Swift*


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Seriously, this is going to be one of the hardest competitions i've seen here on the TPF. 

I seriously think we should go up to like 8th or 10th place. This is insane!


----------

